# Converting ml to ppm



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Can someone give me a valid method for converting ml to ppm? I know what my targets are for nitro, phosphates, K, etc., but I don't know how to calculate those numbers based on dosage.
Nitro - 15 to 20PPM = ?ml
Phos - 1.5 to 2PPM = ?ml
K - 15 to 20 PPM = ?ml
-Aphyosemion


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

ml ?

'splain Lucy

Like How many ml of x will it take to get to y ppm?

OR

y ppm KNO3 = x ml

Cause if it's the latter thats not a directly compareable number.

If its the former then need to know nominal tank volume and concentration of stock solution (if one is created).


----------



## JeffB (May 5, 2005)

*Calculators*

Chedk out the APC Fertilator here or Chucks calculator here


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

ppm is equal to mg/litre. Both 1/1,000,000.

PPMs are actually solids in water so the equivalent unit is grams not mls. 

But no matter, a ml of water equals a gram anyway, ergo a mg is 1/1000 of a ml, so divide your mls by 1000. 

eg. 20 ppm = 0.02 mls/litre

But really, it's just another way of saying 20 ppm = 20 mg/l

I think... :icon_roll

Edit: But that doesn't help you work out your dosages, sorry!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's an set of dsoing tabels I created in Excel. It basically calculates the amount of a stock solution that needs to be added to a tank to achieve a certain ppm dosage.

There are two cells in the upper right forentering your tank gallonage. The cells to the right of those multiply that by .9 to estimate actual water volume which is then used to determine the dose amounts in ml.

There are only two cells for aquarium size since that's all I needed it for.

The formulas for the solutions are listed abouve each table. All of the solutions were made up so that a set amount raises 10g of H2O 1ppm, which makes it easier to calculate on the fly if you have to.

Hope this helps.

Oh, and to answer your orignal Q, the amount per ml would be ppb, so 20ppm = 20mg/l = .02mg/ml.


----------

